# My first Case Mod Experience



## JB4times4 (Feb 24, 2008)

So far, it's been an ok process. I now know to get way stronger bits for my dremel next time, but I have got my window cut out. I'm planning on getting all the stuff the beginning of next week to finish this mod out, I'm not going to say what my plans are, but I'm pretty sure it will be slick.

It's a little hard to see the window I'll upload one with a box around my window.
Let me know any questions you have. Also any suggestions would be sweet. please don't tell me its to bright though, that was the point.

[EDIT]
Ok looking at it, I guess its not that hard to see :1angel:


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow that looks like it's going to be a pretty big window. You must be planning on putting a 140mm fan in there. It certainly looks like it'll hold one with a hole that large. Keep us upto date and just use a flash for the pic next time....should show up fine.

Jones


----------



## JB4times4 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hehe, no I actually put some plexiglass over it, and was going to experiment with some neat stuff inside. A 140mm fan would be pretty cool though. Something I was looking at doing eventually was getting it liquid cooled just for fun.

oh and the bad picture quality is a result of no camera, thats off my phone.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey actually not a bad pic for a phone. There aren't too many 140mm fans out there. ThermalTake has a really nice fan that I picked up that has adjustable speed via pci installed dial for upping the rpm's for great cooling solutions. It's down below. Something right over the Motherboard would be good.


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=925072&CatId=802


Jones


----------



## JB4times4 (Feb 24, 2008)

oh boy, I just lost a big chunk, if not all of my funding...I need to get a new motherboard.



without as much funding said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800888070


now what my original plan was, was to cover all the cables in my case with the UV reactive sleeving or EZ-Sleeve. Also to grab a blue LED fan like the one you posted and replace my back fan. I also was going to try and get a fan and cut a place into the front of my case for it. My case only fits a 90mm fan, so I would probably go with one like THIS or THIS

The problem is that the EZ-Sleeve is expensive so I was looking at newegg and THIS Sounds like it would work, and one of the reviews even says, "I had no trouble expanding it to slip over the end connectors. The guy saying you need to remove your pins is wrong. It will expand 3 times its size. I was even able to slip it over the 20+ pin motherboard connector."

so it sounds like it will fit over my cables clearing my expense of buying a molex remover. Any suggestions?


----------



## swingman011 (Jan 26, 2009)

so how's this working now? any updates on the modding project?


----------

